# Kata by the lata Massanobu Shinjo, RIP



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2012)

The late Massanobu Shinjo Sensei doing Suparinpei of the Okinawa Karate-do Goju Ryu Shobukan.

Shinjo Sensei was one of my sensei's teachers in Okinawa.
Suparinpei is the highest kata in Okinawan GoJu


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Mar 16, 2012)

Great video. I like watching kata videos of the great Karate masters of the past. Here is another video of Massanobu performing Seipai:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QdjBovgWOw&list=UUWzLAikIqSK4JZ6MAmmFu9A&index=19&feature=plcp


----------

